# Mustad's NEW InkVader Octopus Lure!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

This is a dry review of Mustad's newest jigging & casting lure!

The InkVader was originally released late last year but issues arose on the initial shipment so we had to wait on the following shipment. The Octopus lures were based on real reef species. There are 9 different lures with each lure being available in 3 sizes (S/M/L) with 10 available weights ranging from 1-12oz.

Each InkVader comes with a pack of 10 ink tablets. Each tablet last roughly 8min depending on the way it's used. Each Octopus is rigged with 2 Ultra Point Assist Hooks. The material is a modified TPE plastic that is 10x more resilient then the average TPE. Can be used off a boat to the shoreline. Available in UV glow as well.

In the few videos out there on InkVader Octopus Lures none show how to insert the ink pellets. This one does. Of the 3 holes it's the largest hole at the very top. 2 of the smaller holes are for the wire loops. I haven't tested it in the field yet due to the pandemic going on but it's good to get a few before hitting the water.


----------

